# كاميرا مراقبه صغيرة الحجم مع جهاز تسجيل ديجتال



## عضو1 (13 مايو 2007)

:81: السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته الأخوة الأعضاء والمهندسين الألكترونييين في المنتدى أبحث عن جهاز عباره عن كاميرا مراقبه صغيرة ديجيتال مع جهاز ديجيتال للتسجيل تلقائي لا يحتاج ءالى شريط فيديو أو سي دي يسجل لفترات طويله من الزمن لمده أشهر يعمل على مسح والتسجيل تلقائيا ءاذا ممكن من الأخوة في المنتدى مساعدتنا في هذا الأمر وما ءاذا كانت هناك صور وءاذا كان موجود في الأسواق أم لا وكم سعره وبلد المصنع ولكم جزيل الشكر 

أبو سليمان ...:55:


----------

